# Masood reached 1000!!!!!!!!



## Artrella

CONGRATULATIONS MASOOD  A.K.A. _COMO AGUA PARA EL  CHOCOLATE !!!!_​ ​
1000 POSTS  !!!!! ​​​


----------



## badger

*CONGRATULATIONS MASOOD ON 1000 POSTS*​










Badger.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Masood!!!!!
I'm bringing H2O and Godiva Truffles to your party! 

Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## Alfry

coooongraaaatulationsssssssssssssssss

the first of a moltitude of milestones


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Masood!


----------



## alc112

Felicitaciones Masood!!!
_Quizas alcances a Artrella_


----------



## gotitadeleche

Happy 1000 Masood!!!!!


----------



## vachecow

Go MAS-MOO-D!!!


----------



## aigle491

*GO MASOOD!! NICE JOB!!*








*-congrats!!! *


----------



## DDT

Happy 1000th Postbirthday!!!


DDT


----------



## walnut

Bravo Masood!!! Walnut


----------



## belén

Felicidades Masood, Tita and co.
Great work...what page are you at????

Besos
Be


----------



## Tormenta

_*Happy 1000 Masood!!!!!!!!!!!*_​
Un abrazo,
Tormenta


----------



## Philippa

*1000!!!!   * 
*Congratulations, Masood!  * ​
You set me a really good example of perseverence to follow....Mil gracias, Masood.
Love Philippa


----------



## dave

Well done mate - hope the hard work pays off in the exam! I haven't even started my books in Spanish yet, so I'm very impressed with your dedication and will power. Keep it up.

Cheers!
Dave

PS: Have you any idea whatever happened to Sandra? Your were two of the first people I 'met' on the forum, but she seems to have disappeared ...


----------



## el_novato

*Felicidades Massod.*

el novato.





Una peque;a  posdata:

De acuerdo con Dave, has mostrado bastante dedicacion al estudio del español, y dentro de poco seras un docto en la novela "como agua para chocolate", aunuqe lo prefiero con leche, (tampoco he empezado a estudiar el ingles, solo lo que he aprendido en el foro, pero algun dia lo estudiare).  Y tambien, te pregunto lo mismo de Sandra.

No se molesten en las correcciones, por alguna extrana razon; no se pueden poner los acentos, y la ñ aparece cuando quiere

Saludos


----------



## ITA

BIEN MASOOD VAMOS POR MAS!!!!   


[/IMG]


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Masood!


----------



## mkellogg

Yeah Masood!!!  Congratulations and thanks!


Mike


----------



## zebedee

Well done Masood, keep up the good work, mate!


----------



## amenrah0303

*congratulations Masood!!!!!! Go For The 1500th!!!*


----------



## abc

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Masood

...and I've only just seen this one, too!
Marvellous stuff.
Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations, Massod. The important thing is the impressive quality of your posts.


----------



## Masood

Fernando said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Massod. The important thing is the impressive quality of your posts.



Gracias, Fernando - me halagan mucho tus palabras.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Masood: How did I miss this milestone?!?! Congrats, friend!


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Masood: How did I miss this milestone?!?! Congrats, friend!



I did the same! What a blame!!! Congrats, Masood.


----------



## mjscott

Congratulations, Masood! You are a respected forero! ​


----------

